# Hello All! Just got my new Crowntail in from Thailand.



## BlackOrchid16 (Apr 21, 2012)

Just got this guy in the mail today from Thailand, hes a Black Copper/Black orchid CT male, with some nice strong clean and even rays, already in love!:lol:


----------



## BlackOrchid16 (Apr 21, 2012)

*heres a vid*

http://youtu.be/S_PDisxZX5s


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow! He is very pretty and has magnificent body shape along with great finnagge! Are you going to breed him?


----------



## BlackOrchid16 (Apr 21, 2012)

I would like to eventually, but im gonna enjoy him for a bit before I throw him in with a female and he gets shredded *knocks on wood*


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol. Yeah, he will produce great results if paired with the right female but I agree, letting him settle and knowing his true personality should be done before automatically breeding them


----------



## BlackOrchid16 (Apr 21, 2012)

definetly, I agree


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Do you have any pictures of his setup? I can't wait to see them?


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

He's gorgeous! I wish my water here would allow for crowntails. The ones with nice fins are truly lovely to watch.


----------



## BlackOrchid16 (Apr 21, 2012)

here are some, i want to get him into something more natural eventually, but i like this for now, its a one gallon



Mo said:


> Do you have any pictures of his setup? I can't wait to see them?


----------



## BlackOrchid16 (Apr 21, 2012)

I just buy gallons of purified water and it works great my tap water here is aweful too



inareverie85 said:


> He's gorgeous! I wish my water here would allow for crowntails. The ones with nice fins are truly lovely to watch.


----------



## Jinkitsuka (Mar 22, 2012)

he is amazing!


----------



## BlackOrchid16 (Apr 21, 2012)

Jinkitsuka said:


> he is amazing!


Thanks Jin!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

He's amazing! I love crowntail black coppers!


----------



## Moh4wk (Apr 2, 2012)

oh wow, very nice


----------



## michael0918 (Apr 9, 2012)

oh my god. How much did you pay for it?


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

omg I almost bid on him!!!


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Your fish is stunning!

I have also started using bottled water. I use half from the tap and half Deer Park Spring Water. My water is poor quality, and this mix seems to work great for me. I do still use the Prime dechlorinator of course!


----------



## underdebate (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh goodness, he's absolutely stunning. Congrats!


----------



## BlackOrchid16 (Apr 21, 2012)

michael0918 said:


> oh my god. How much did you pay for it?


 
$20 bucks plus shipping about $40 total.


----------



## BlackOrchid16 (Apr 21, 2012)

wystearya said:


> Your fish is stunning!
> 
> I have also started using bottled water. I use half from the tap and half Deer Park Spring Water. My water is poor quality, and this mix seems to work great for me. I do still use the Prime dechlorinator of course!


 
Is there an advantage to using half tap and half purified?


----------



## BlackOrchid16 (Apr 21, 2012)

underdebate said:


> Oh goodness, he's absolutely stunning. Congrats!


thank you so much!


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

BlackOrchid16 said:


> Is there an advantage to using half tap and half purified?



Well, a lot of people say tap water is best. I think due to mineral content. However, since my tap water often has a *lot* of chlorine, and the pipes here are very old, I don't trust it. I only drink it filtered, though I cannot do that for the fish (again minerals).

So, I have started using half tap and half bottled Spring water. Trying to give the needed minerals, but without as much just from my tap.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Depending on the source and the process used to "purify" the water, it may be severely lacking in essential minerals. Without going into too much scientific detail, fish need some dissolved minerals and ions in the water in order to maintain homeostasis (constant internal environment). If your tap water is bad, you could probably just buy a mineral concentrate to add to distilled water and have a perfect solution for your fish


----------



## Scope Eye (Mar 21, 2012)

I want to order some like that but don't have the space or money. Great looking fish!!!


----------



## BlackOrchid16 (Apr 21, 2012)

ive been using "drinking" water is that ok?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

He. Looks. Freaking. Awesome!!! My god , I wish I had a Betta just like that!!!
How much did he cost???


----------

